
The Feature I Most Want in Web Browsers - mpweiher
http://inessential.com/2019/05/07/the_feature_i_most_want_in_web_browsers
======
ChrisGranger
Firefox already has native cookie blocking with the ability to add your chosen
sites to an allow list, and JavaScript can be blocked, again with an allow
list, using add-ons like NoScript, uBlock Origin, or uMatrix.

It looks like Chromium has native cookie blocking with an allow list as well.

Firefox: about:preferences#privacy

Chromium: chrome://settings/content/cookies

------
feep
Absolutely. Blacklist it all (most).

Worst decision browsers made was allowing third-party Javascript.

Easy to blacklist it on Android.

Brave has an easy JS toggle on Android. Brent is iOS, don't know if iOS has
the toggle.

I block third-party JS with uBlock on desktop. If there was a better toggle
available, I'd blacklist all by default.

